# Pastoral Theology -- Thomas Murphy



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2007)

_Pastoral theology; The pastor in the various duties of his office_ by Thomas Murphy is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2007)

It is on sale here (for the month of July) at Grace and Truth Books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is our Webmaster's review.


----------



## KMK (Jul 27, 2007)

It looks veeerrrry interesting. So many books, so little time. Thanks for the plug, Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2007)

KMK said:


> It looks veeerrrry interesting. So many books, so little time. Thanks for the plug, Andrew.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 28, 2007)

Pastorally, Murphy's book is top notch. I am hard pressed to think of a better one.


----------

